

Guardian pulling the plug? - gojko
http://gojko.net/2010/07/21/guardian-pulling-the-plug/

======
mscarborough
Misleading article title, the Guardian is considering outsourcing some of
their IT operations.

Only relevant 'pulling the plug' quote:

    
    
      "A common thread here is that DDD, clouds, agile apparently gave better service more efficiently and produced more business value for the same investment. If the Guardian News Media board is now thinking of pulling the plug on all that, then that is seriously casting a shadow on those claims."

~~~
robryan
The problem is, it's very immediate and short term to see a saving from
outsourcing now, while the pitfalls that it could potentially create could
take years before they get to the point where it because clear that
outsourcing was a bad idea.

